# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجوی روزانه زبان و محرومیت از کنکور ریاضی سال بعد

## Grunge Kid

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم اگه کسی سراسری روزانه رشته ی زبان قبول بشه و بره دانشگاه ، سال بعدش از کنکور ریاضی هم محروم میشه؟

----------


## Grunge Kid

Up

----------


## Ghandi-Konkoori

نه خیر کی اینو گفته ؟ اگه نره محروم میشه نه اگه بره

----------


## -AMiN-

*اگر در هر رشته و گروه ازمایشی،رشته ی روزانه( چه متمرکز چه نیمه متمرکز ) قبول شی و چه دانشگاه بری چه نری از انتخاب رشته های روزانه سال بعد محرومی ...
از سال ۹۵ به قانون محرومیت تبصره اضافه شد که قبول شده روزانه در صورت انصراف قبل از اسفند میتونه در کنکور سال بعد شرکت و فقط انتخاب رشته غیر روزانه انجام بده*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ghandi-Konkoori


نه خیر کی اینو گفته ؟ اگه نره محروم میشه نه اگه بره


از خودتون قانون و تبصره اختراع میکنین؟!!!!!*

----------


## Grunge Kid

> *اگر در هر رشته و گروه ازمایشی،رشته ی روزانه( چه متمرکز چه نیمه متمرکز ) قبول شی و چه دانشگاه بری چه نری از انتخاب رشته های روزانه سال بعد محرومی ...
> از سال ۹۵ به قانون محرومیت تبصره اضافه شد که قبول شده روزانه در صورت انصراف قبل از اسفند میتونه در کنکور سال بعد شرکت و فقط انتخاب رشته غیر روزانه انجام بده*


اگه شبانه انتخاب رشته کنیم و بریم ولی قبل اسفند انصراف بدیم سال بعد میتونیم کنکور بدیم و روزانه انتخاب رشته کنیم؟
زبان تهران شبانه داره؟

----------


## Fazii777

> *اگر در هر رشته و گروه ازمایشی،رشته ی روزانه( چه متمرکز چه نیمه متمرکز ) قبول شی و چه دانشگاه بری چه نری از انتخاب رشته های روزانه سال بعد محرومی ...
> از سال ۹۵ به قانون محرومیت تبصره اضافه شد که قبول شده روزانه در صورت انصراف قبل از اسفند میتونه در کنکور سال بعد شرکت و فقط انتخاب رشته غیر روزانه انجام بده*



اا. چقدر قانون اضافه میکنن :Yahoo (39):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Grunge Kid


اگه شبانه انتخاب رشته کنیم و بریم ولی قبل اسفند انصراف بدیم سال بعد میتونیم کنکور بدیم و روزانه انتخاب رشته کنیم؟
زبان تهران شبانه داره؟


در مورد رشته های زبان که اطلاعی ندارم
شما شبانه بری اصلا نیازی به انصراف قبل ۱ اسفند نداری
فقط دانشجویان روزانه باید قبل ۱ اسفند انصراف بدن بقیه میتونن بعد از اینکه کنکور قبول شدن و قبل ثبت نام رشته جدید انصراف بدن*

----------


## Grunge Kid

> *
> در مورد رشته های زبان که اطلاعی ندارم
> شما شبانه بری اصلا نیازی به انصراف قبل ۱ اسفند نداری
> فقط دانشجویان روزانه باید قبل ۱ اسفند انصراف بدن بقیه میتونن بعد از اینکه کنکور قبول شدن و قبل ثبت نام رشته جدید انصراف بدن*


ممنون بابت جواب
پس یعنی من اگه امسال زبان شبانه برم سال بعد میتونم کنکور ریاضی بدم ، اگه رتبم خوب شد زبان رو انصراف بدم برم ریاضی روزانه؟
از کجا بفهمم زبان دانشگاه های تهران شبانه دارن یا نه؟ شهریه شبانه چقدره حدودن؟

----------


## Mariyana

یه سوال خیلی مهم من شنیدم از مشاور دانشجو شبانه میتونه تا زمان اعلام نتیحه انصراف نده از دانشگاه یعنی بر فرض الان دانشجو ولی ۹۶ هم کنکور میذه اگه قبول شذ انصراف اون واسه روزانه هاست که قیل اسفند باید انصراف کامل بدن این درسته؟ خیلی مهمع لطفا جواب بدید اگه دقیقا میدونید

----------


## dr.arad

> یه سوال خیلی مهم من شنیدم از مشاور دانشجو شبانه میتونه تا زمان اعلام نتیحه انصراف نده از دانشگاه یعنی بر فرض الان دانشجو ولی ۹۶ هم کنکور میذه اگه قبول شذ انصراف اون واسه روزانه هاست که قیل اسفند باید انصراف کامل بدن این درسته؟ خیلی مهمع لطفا جواب بدید اگه دقیقا میدونید


بله درست شنیدید دانشجویان شبانه غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور بعد از قبولی میتونن انصراف بدن.
موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mariyana


یه سوال خیلی مهم من شنیدم از مشاور دانشجو شبانه میتونه تا زمان اعلام نتیحه انصراف نده از دانشگاه یعنی بر فرض الان دانشجو ولی ۹۶ هم کنکور میذه اگه قبول شذ انصراف اون واسه روزانه هاست که قیل اسفند باید انصراف کامل بدن این درسته؟ خیلی مهمع لطفا جواب بدید اگه دقیقا میدونید


فقط دانشجوی روزانه باید قبل۱ اسفند انصراف بده
درست شنیدین میتونه تا زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید انصراف نده





 نوشته اصلی توسط Grunge Kid


ممنون بابت جواب
پس یعنی من اگه امسال زبان شبانه برم سال بعد میتونم کنکور ریاضی بدم ، اگه رتبم خوب شد زبان رو انصراف بدم برم ریاضی روزانه؟
از کجا بفهمم زبان دانشگاه های تهران شبانه دارن یا نه؟ شهریه شبانه چقدره حدودن؟


تنها رشته های روزانه محرومیت داره‌ مطمئن باش
برو دفترچه انتخاب رشته ۹۵ زبان و بخون ببین داره یا نه اما فک نکنم داشته باشه*

----------

